# Back pain



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

This really is the bain of my life,had it from the age of 16 where it has not got any better.
Been stuffering with it for the past 6 weeks,where its been quite bad this week.
I get it mostly in the lower area meaning doing most things is painful and its been quite stiff in the shoulder blade area too.
It really is awful,makes me really miserable combined with my healing torn quad muscle.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Are you recieving any treatment for it? 

Have you been given a diagnosis, or did they describe it as unspecified lower back pain and send you off with a box of paracetamol/codeine like a lot of cases?

It is your right as a citizen of the UK, under the NHS to be refered to a pain clinic by your G.P. That is if the problem is chronic i.e recurring, and affects you up to a point where you cannot lead a normal life.

Good luck!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No treatment for it,been on a lot of paracetamol/codeine bought by myself but it does very little.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

You should go to the doctor and get some X-rays/MRI done. You may have a herniated/bulging disk or maybe pinched nerve? Try webmd but def go to the doctor


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I had back pain, i went to the chiropractor and she did an incredible job, cured my intestine problem. Fixed my back many times after i screwed up.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I went to one last year but it did not do much good.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my asked a saint abt it..he wrote a note at a smal paper for me..i keep that with me always...i dnt have any back pain now...its like magic..

u better do some exercises n use a spray for back pain..do u go for walks daily?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Doing stretchs is too painful.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Stop complaining and GO SEE A DOCTOR!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ask some small kids to punch ur back ..i used to get it haha..it worked for some days..or a back massage..thats very great...


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey man, if you've had it for so long and it's being such a pain you should really get it checked out by a doctor. Can't really treat it without knowing what's causing it. 23 is way to young to be having constant back pain without a reason.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't want to see any doctor,if I did they would just give me more painkillers.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Not necessarily, doctors are much more capable than that, they may give you appropriate prescription strength drugs while they refer you for an MRI scan, or an x-ray to establish the route cause of your pain, and under the NHS you're entitled to see all kinds of treatments, from acupuncturists, physiotherapists to chiropractors, pain clinics and oesteopathists. Don't give up before you've even tried!

All this typing isn't going to help you, go to A&E.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am too stubborn to go to any of that.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I eat right and exercise alot but neither seem to help.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you're definitely going to have to go to the doctor if you want to fix this. When I was doing my hospital placement thingy I saw a lot of people with back pain having MRIs done, mostly bulging disc issues. You'll never know until you try, it'll be worth it right?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe,just laying flat on my back is painful lots of shooting pains too.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Pilates.

As simple as that. If you can't be bothered then have fun with your back troubles. I'm sure I must have posted on this subject before. I used to hav terrible back pain and sciatica. I still have some trouble with my left shoulder but my sciatica is gone and my shoulder blades are fine. Seriously, I can't stress this enough; *PILATES!*


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I went to one last year but it did not do much good.


You need to go more then once and btw, you say yourself you are too stubborn, so seem you dont wanna try anything and not really looking for a solution.

There are some stretch exercise you can do, that i do myself it always relieve me of my back pain.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its not just back pain,both knees are sore,left quad I tore is painful again and I am suffering from all over body stiffness.
I honestly think my body is ruined.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If you aren't prepared to do anything about it, and help yourself, then what's the purpose of this thread?

Listen to all this advice and go see a doctor, it will greatly improve the quality of your life. Do you like being in pain?

I sound harsh, and I apologise. It just frustrates me that you have the chance to help yourself recover and yet you don't/won't.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you injured your back in the past - had any serious accidents?

Have you had any x-rays taken, or blood work done to rule out any underlying conditions? Inflammatory arthritides such as ankylosing spondylitis can cause the symptoms you're experiencing.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel your pain-literally. I had a herniated disk and had a Lamnectomy in 2000. If you have shooting pains, it sounds like you have a herniated disk. Go to the doctor.
I couldn't sit or stand for any length of time. I still can't, but I'm in less pain. It's counter-intuitive but light exercise, like walking, helped(s) me-as does low impact exercise like swimming and even surfing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why are you complaining but you won't go to the doctor? I don't get it. What are we supposed to be telling you?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Have you injured your back in the past - had any serious accidents?
> 
> Have you had any x-rays taken, or blood work done to rule out any underlying conditions? Inflammatory arthritides such as ankylosing spondylitis can cause the symptoms you're experiencing.


I have always had back problems,what you have linked sounds possiable.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey Ross! take a bath with lukewarm water...drink tea n sleep like a cocoon in ur blanket...it works


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hot bath has little affect.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The NHS is free, _use it!_ FREE HEALTHCARE

Sorting out back pain is always, always better the sooner you do it. You're running the risk of herniating a disc, leaving sciatica (which is what it sounds like to me) untreated, possible rheumatoid arthritis, _all very treatable conditions if you get them seen to!!!.

_Go now before I start reporting your posts! and I'm not even joking, you're just wasting your time complaining here, and who knows?! you could even meet the girl of your dreams in the waiting room :stu

Sorry, if I sound like an ***.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its my life,I can do what I want.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Its my life,I can do what I want.


And it is your choice to stay in pain as well. As someone else already asked, what is the point of this thread? Believing anyone on here is going to be able to accurately diagnose you with vague symptoms with certainty, is wishful thinking. If it is as bad as you say it is, and if it has lasted as long as you say it has, you *should* have it checked out. Nobody is going to force you to do anything, but realize that certain conditions can do permanent damage if untreated.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Rossy, how are you doing? You seem to be pretty down from your threads about being tired of living and wanting leave this forum. Are you very upset? Do you actually want to let it ruin you?

People do care that's why they've replied. It seems like you yourself don't want to care about yourself.

Hold on, man. Don't let the negativity in your head take over! :squeeze 
I honestly hope you get better!  It's really sad to see a someone feeling this way.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't care about myself,nobody else does so why should I even bother anymore.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Rossy said:


> I don't care about myself,nobody else does so why should I even bother anymore.


Don't don't care about yourself just because you think no one cares!
Please! NO!! NO! NO!

What's your favourite song? What's your favourite movie? What your favourite food?
Play the song, watch that movie, go get that favourite food. Right now.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope I don't care about myself anymore.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Rossy please don't do anything stupid, we're having a meetup in Ireland soon, you're more than welcome to come over and stay, I'll sort you out with a place to stay!

A bit of craic and a change of scenery might do you the world of good C:


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been trying some back strechs a chiropractor showed me last year but it seems to be making it worse.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

ryobi said:


> I feel your pain-literally. I had a herniated disk and had a Lamnectomy in 2000. If you have shooting pains, it sounds like you have a herniated disk. Go to the doctor.
> I couldn't sit or stand for any length of time. I still can't, but I'm in less pain. It's counter-intuitive but light exercise, like walking, helped(s) me-as does low impact exercise like swimming and even surfing.


I have been getting shooting pains,sometimes when I am walking I feel it.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Once more...

*PILATES!!!*

Don't go for any operations to relieve a herniated disc. Get a book called "Keep Your Joints Young" by Sara Keys. It explains how the discs work and has yoga exercises in it. I think Pilates is better for people with more severe back trouble. I recomend Deas Reyneke's book on Pilates...


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I just picked up a pilates dvd


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think I have a herniated disk.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been doing some back streches and I seem to get a lot of clicking from my spine,not sure if its a bad or good thing.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 'dodgy' lower disc that if i slouch for a while will start to hurt, and on a couple of occasions I've been unable to get up. I'm working on my core and posture, with Yoga and Pilates. It's helped tremendously. Go and see a doctor, it could be very serious, or it could be something minor that you can manage with exercise.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I might,don't like going to see any doctors.


----------

